# Keces P8 Linear Power Supply



## project86 (Sep 6, 2017)

If you follow my ramblings here (and elsewhere), you may have noticed this device pop up in pictures on several recent posts of mine. It's just there in the background, doing its thing without calling much attention to itself. And yet, in many ways, it's the backbone of my reference system.

The item in question is a new product from a name veteran HeadFiers will probably remember - Keces Audio. The company had some popular DACs roughly 10 years ago, known for their high value and musical sound. The little DA-151 was among the very first USB-only DACs I ever encountered.



I don't believe the company ever really went away, but they seemed to focus away from the North American market for some time there. That changes now with the launch of Keces Audio USA.

The focus seems to be power products - I don't know if Keces has a larger portfolio for other markets, but for now North America gets a trio of isolation transformers plus a pair of linear power supplies. Like the early Keces gear, these models all seem to offer quite a bit of value per dollar.

The one I'm using is the Keces P8 Linear Power Supply. Some specs from the site:



Toroidal transformer: a high-mass, low-profile, low magnetic field design

 No Humming or Buzz noise for 50Hz and Peak load, 100% Silent

 Low ripple noise and void of high frequency noise

 4A+4A or 8A continuous power

Each output has two selectable voltages

*All version included a USB output



Features

1. High Quality Toroidal Transformer provide pure power.
2. Separate ground for each output rail.
3. Ultra low ripple noise.
4. No humming or buzz noise for 50Hz and peak load, 100% silent.
5. OLED display currently output voltage and currently output ampere.
6. USB Type A 5V output
7. Dual output with USB output provide 4A for each with 1A USB output.
8. Single output with USB output provide 8A with 1A USB output.
9. Over Voltage Protection (OVP).
10. Over Current Protection (OCP). 
11. Under Voltage Protection (UVP).
12. Over Temperature Protection (OTP). 1
3. The 4mm thickness of the aluminum chassis to effective to blocks EMI/RFI interference.


Compatibility & DC output version

1. Directly power DC 24V based phono stage or for all audio device that run on DC 24V.

2. Directly power DC 20V based Laptop or for all audio device that run on DC 20V.

3. Directly power DC 19V based NUC, Thin ITX system and Laptop or for all audio device that run on DC 19V.

4. Directly power DC 18V based Pro-Ject products or for all audio device that run on DC 18V.

5. Directly power DC 15V based Alpha Design Labs products or for all audio device that run on DC 15V.

6. Directly power DC 12V based Mac Mini or for all audio device that run on DC 12V.

7. Directly power DC 9V based SOtM products or for all audio device that run on DC 9V.

8. Directly power DC 7V based SOtM products or for all audio device that run on DC 7V.

9. Directly power DC 5V based Squeezebox or for audio device that run on DC 5V.

10. USB Output provide DC 5V @1A. Directly power DC5V based USB DAC.










DC Connector    2.1mm Barrel

AC Input Voltage    115V 60Hz / 230V 50Hz (Switchable)

Power Consumption    210 Watts (Full Load Output)

Casing    Aluminum

Dimension (WxDxH)    300x220x66mm

Weight    6kg


As you can see, this is a flexible device that can be configured any number of ways. The most obvious would be dual outputs - one for a music server or streamer (Squeezebox Touch, sMS-200, microRendu), the other for a DDC or USB widget (Wyred Recovery, Uptone Regen, etc).

The only limitation is the total output capability of 8A - far higher than the somewhat conceptually similar Wyred 4 Sound PS-1. That device handles a maximum of 4 devices but shares 4A total between them. The Keces P8 only does two devices... BUT! Don't forget the USB output that can provide up to 1A at 5 Volts, making this a three-device PSU if your gear needs happen to match up. The USB output can be tapped using dual-head USB cables, or get an adapter from Keces USA to work with low power equipment.

Me? I got the single device version feeding a Zenion music server. But I've also got the USB output feeding a Matrix X-SPDIF 2 DDC, and the result is spectacularly clean, rich, and musical. Running the Zenion with stock power brick, powering the Matrix DDC direct via USB power, just isn't the same. Still good, sure, but I the P8 brings very tangible improvements. I particularly enjoy the inky black background it produces, which is impressive considering I already run high-end power conditioning for the entire rig. Improvement is even more dramatic when I run straight from wall power.



I really enjoy the OLED display which shows the draw of connected gear. It looks like my system generally needs somewhere between 2A-3A when playing a single stream in Roon endpoint mode. But I see the draw ramp up when I do multi-room audio and DSD upsampling. This particular system still doesn't push the limits of the P8 but I bet I could throw together something that would if I really wanted to. That's where the OLED would really come in handy.



I'll have more thoughts as time allows. Just wanted to get this out there because I keep showing pics of this thing without ever really explaining what it is and why I like it so much. Did 
I mention it goes for a very reasonable $599 regardless of configuration? Single device that needs 12V, or dual outputs at 7V and 15V? Doesn't matter. That said, you'll have to inquire about custom cables for your particular devices, as I don't know what the price spread on those might be.


----------



## ken6217

Good review. I have mine coming in the next few days.


----------



## grigorianvlad

Good review indeed. I found this thread while researching how much current can a P8 deliver in each zone. 
Turns out it is 4Amp in a dual zone configuration. 
Mine powers two devices:
Mytek Brooklyn DAC+
SoTM tx-USBultra
Premium DC power cords with Qualya connectors.



Everything Project86 described I also experienced with the P8.
1) Blacker background. 
2) Tighter bass
3) Improved dynamics.

I was afraid that the Keces wont deliver enough current in dual zone configuration. But the Mytek consistently needed only 1Amp no matter how hard I drove it with or without planar low sensitivity headphones, at any volume. I saw some publications about Sbooster with current measurements and they were able to drive the Mytek at 2Amp, but I couldn't make it so current hungry no matter what I did.
The Keces showed 1.0Amp. So, there were 3 more Amps to spare. The tx-USBultra doesnt have an analog output stage or a headphone amp like the Mytek, so it only consumed 0.5Amp, with more 3.5Amp to spare.
It was a tough choice between a Keces P8 and an Sbooster, but the Sbooster is so ugly, I decided to go with the Keces and I am not disappointed.
One more note, I'd say the Keces improved the Mytek sound by 10%, but the SoTM improved it by 90% (if there was such a crude % measurement). They are somewhat different improvements , but my advice is to get a SoTM tx-USBultra even before getting a Keces P8, provided your DAC and the rest of the system are capable of reproducing the positive difference such a combination will deliver.


----------



## Roasty

Sorry for resurrecting this thread..

Has anyone tried the Keces P8 with Uptone products eg the EtherRegen? Sounds good and works OK? 

I'm using an uptone ultracaps lps 1.2 with the EtherRegen now. Thinking of getting the Keces P8 dual output 9/12v + 18/19v to power the EtherRegen and an Intel Nuc together.


----------



## ken6217

I have a Keces P8 but not using it with an Ether Regen. I have used it with the Regen and other reclockers. It is definitely superior to the Ultracaps.


----------



## Roasty

ken6217 said:


> I have a Keces P8 but not using it with an Ether Regen. I have used it with the Regen and other reclockers. It is definitely superior to the Ultracaps.



Thanks man. Pretty much all I needed to hear. Does the unit run hot? I aimed a surface thermometer on the ultracaps and it read 60 deg C..


----------



## ken6217

Just warm. Also you should check out Ghent cables. Excellent DC cables and inexpensive.


----------



## Roasty

ken6217 said:


> Just warm. Also you should check out Ghent cables. Excellent DC cables and inexpensive.



Thanks man, and thanks for the recommendation on the dc cables.


----------



## ken6217

https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/dc-gac4.html


----------



## Roasty

ken6217 said:


> https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/dc-gac4.html



perfect! thanks for the link. i've just ordered some Gotham dc cables.
am trying to get in touch with the local Keces distributor. failing which, i will have to order in from europe...


----------



## ken6217

Roasty said:


> perfect! thanks for the link. i've just ordered some Gotham dc cables.
> am trying to get in touch with the local Keces distributor. failing which, i will have to order in from europe...



Are you in the US or Europe? If In the US, contact Arthur at Violectric USA. He has them. That’s where I got mine. If you have trouble, let me know.


----------



## Roasty

ken6217 said:


> Are you in the US or Europe? If In the US, contact Arthur at Violectric USA. He has them. That’s where I got mine. If you have trouble, let me know.



I'm in Singapore. I have a distributor here. Waiting for their reply on price and availability. I saw one last unit on audiophonics website which is my other option. Unfortunately violectric USA doesn't deliver to my side of the world..


----------



## ken6217

Gotcha. I didn't realize you were in Singapore.


----------



## Roasty

ken6217 said:


> Gotcha. I didn't realize you were in Singapore.



no worries man. thanks for all the advice! i will be getting the P8 delivered to me this Saturday.


----------



## ken6217

Great.


----------



## xllms

New Keces P8 owner here and has just hooked up a new set P8 onto my main speaker system. Offhand, I can hear that P8 has more defined, bouncier and firmer bass. But the previous LHY LPS has better layering and draws into the music better as one can hears more subtleties. Not sure if the cables (SOMMER Bluewater vs CANARE) make a significant difference as they have different connections at the LPS side thus I cannot swap to compare. Do P8 owners hear similar effect as well?


----------



## ken6217

I haven’t compared my PHL anything else. Has yours broken in yet? It will sound different after break in. 

What DC cable are you using? Check out Ghent cables. A pretty quick turnaround and a lot of people use them. I have as well.


----------



## xllms

Don’t think it is fully broken in as I have just received it. I planning to get a GhentAudio Neotech 7N 16awg equivalent cable using the same specifications, now just waiting for the stock. At the moment, I am using SOMMER Bluewater between the P8 and the opticalRendu. Previously was using a CANARE cable between the LHY LPS and the opticalRendu.


----------



## ken6217

I think mine is called the Gotham.


----------



## xllms

May i know which model under gotham label are you using?


----------



## ken6217

https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/dc-gac4.html


----------



## xllms

thank you @ken6217


----------



## ken6217

Your welcome. I’ve even seen some high-end dealers using it.


----------



## project86

Second vote for Ghent, I've used their stuff over the years with excellent results.


----------



## ken6217

Also he is very communicative and gets back to you quickly.


----------



## OCC7N (Oct 5, 2022)

project86 said:


> If you follow my ramblings here (and elsewhere), you may have noticed this device pop up in pictures on several recent posts of mine. It's just there in the background, doing its thing without calling much attention to itself. And yet, in many ways, it's the backbone of my reference system.
> 
> The item in question is a new product from a name veteran HeadFiers will probably remember - Keces Audio. The company had some popular DACs roughly 10 years ago, known for their high value and musical sound. The little DA-151 was among the very first USB-only DACs I ever encountered.
> 
> ...


This one looks just like the thing I need in my setup.

I am looking for a lps for Chord TT2 that needs 15V/4A. Also looking for a LPS for my JCA USB XE PCIe which needs 5V.

I dont see any navigation. Does this powersupply autosense what the device needs?
 5V/7V + 9V/12V with USB Output.
 9V/12V + 12V/15V with USB Output.
 9V/12V + 18V/19V with USB Output.
 9V/12V + 20V/24V with USB Output.

this does not look like I can use 5V and 15V or is it possible?

...So you are also powering the matrix spdif2 from the usb out on the p8?...WOW!


----------



## ken6217

Send an email to Arthur to check. He is a distributor. 

arthur@powerholdingsinc.com


----------



## OCC7N

ken6217 said:


> Send an email to Arthur to check. He is a distributor.
> 
> arthur@powerholdingsinc.com


Ok thanks Im just googling abit, and found this on headfi:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...nics-the-official-thread.879425/post-16273688

Powering TT2 and Mscaler....these two are both 15V. Hmm. It is just weird why there confuse people if it is possible.


----------



## Roasty

OCC7N said:


> This one looks just like the thing I need in my setup.
> 
> I am looking for a lps for Chord TT2 that needs 15V/4A. Also looking for a LPS for my JCA USB XE PCIe which needs 5V.
> 
> ...



the usb out on p8 is 5v.
i run my ethernet/fiber converters using the usb out. I got Sean @ Affinity to make me a usb->2.1mm dc plug cable.


----------



## OCC7N

Roasty said:


> the usb out on p8 is 5v.
> i run my ethernet/fiber converters using the usb out. I got Sean @ Affinity to make me a usb->2.1mm dc plug cable.


but usb only 1A I wish to use it for the three outputs if possible. Powering the DDC matrix like @project86 from the usb


----------



## ken6217

Sooooooo, did you try emailing Arthur yet?


----------



## OCC7N

ken6217 said:


> Sooooooo, did you try emailing Arthur yet?


Yes


----------



## ken6217

👍


----------



## OCC7N

Keces P8- Type 1 = 5V/7V + 9V/12V
Keces P8- Type 2 = 9V/12V + 12V/15V
Keces P8- Type 3 = 9V/12V + 18V/19V
Keces P8- Type 4 = 9V/12V + 20V/24V

There are 4 types of P8. Now it makes sense


----------



## Roasty

@OCC7N the P8 is a nice little unit. I have two of them. one unit has been rock solid since I got it, with no voltage drift. the second one had a slight voltage drift in the early days and I had to adjust it manually two or three times (open lid, mini screwdriver to the rail pot adjustment) but has been good ever since.


----------



## ken6217

Roasty said:


> @OCC7N the P8 is a nice little unit. I have two of them. one unit has been rock solid since I got it, with no voltage drift. the second one had a slight voltage drift in the early days and I had to adjust it manually two or three times (open lid, mini screwdriver to the rail pot adjustment) but has been good ever since.


I didn't know you can do that. I often see my display go back and forth between .03 and .04 with the streamer.


----------



## Roasty

ken6217 said:


> I didn't know you can do that. I often see my display go back and forth between .03 and .04 with the streamer.



small fluctuations are ok.
when it happened, i had mine set at 12v using the toggle switch, but the reading dropped progressively over a few hours to days and reached as low as 11v. 
you can use a Torx key to open the top lid. towards the back of the unit there are 4 small blue adjustable pots (not sure if this is the right term) with small flat head screws. 
2nd from the left is for the 1st output channel, 3rd from the left is the 2nd output channel. just use a small screwdriver to adjust the voltage up/down accordingly. got mine back to 12v and there are infrequent small 0.1v fluctuations which i'm not bothered about.


----------



## ken6217

Thanks a lot.


----------



## project86

Think of the USB output as a sort of "extra". If you buy a P8, you purchase either "single" or "dual" configuration as far as the main output(s) go. But the USB is a bonus, not included in those numbers. 

So my P8 with the single 12V output actually has two outputs if we count the USB. Yes, it's only 1A so can be somewhat limited, but I've still found plenty of ways to use it.

The Matrix X SPDIF II works great with it. The specs for that device recommend using 6V-9V at >800mA, but I confirmed with Matrix engineers that 5V is fine. And in practice I hear excellent results with it, certainly on par with using other quality PSUs I've tried running at 7V or 9V. 

Another thing I often do is use the iFi Gemini3.0 USB cable which is a split design with separate connections for data and power on the source end. Plug one side into the P8 USB out, and the other to my streamer or laptop or whatever I'm using. That strips all potentially dirty power from the transport and injects clean juice from the P8 instead.


----------

